# KDE 4.7.3 "stable": Fensterleiste aktualisiert sich nicht

## sprittwicht

Von diesem "stabilen" KDE-Release bin ich ja mal wieder hin und weg. Dass Konqueror mal irgendwann von seiner Fallsucht befreit wird, die Hoffnung hab ich ja schon aufgegeben. Aber dass funktionierende Teile immer wieder mit neuen Bugs versaut werden, das nervt wirklich...

Spontanes Ärgernis nach 5 Minuten KDE 4.7: Die Taskleiste. Schalte ich zwischen verschiedenen Arbeitsflächen hin und her, werden teilweise die Fenstertitel in der Taskleiste nicht aktualisiert (ich blende nur die Fenster der aktuellen Arbeitsfläche ein). Teilweise bleiben auch Fenster in der Taskleiste stehen, obwohl das Programm schon lange geschlossen wurde. Ich muss dann ein neues Programm starten, damit dessen Fenster das "tote" in der Taskleiste ersetzt.

Das kann doch jetzt nicht der Ernst des KDE-Teams sein, oder etwa doch? Hat noch jemand derartige Probleme bzw. gibt's dazu einen Bugreport bei KDE? Wie heißt das "Fensterleiste"-Miniprogramm im englischsprachigen Original?

Ergänzung: Mit dem Mausrad durch die Fenster einer Arbeitsfläche rollen geht auch nicht mehr zuverlässig, sondern bleibt manchmal an einem Fenster hängen.

Ich krieg die Krise...

----------

## franzf

Es ist das "plasma_applet_tasks", die Daten liefert die "plasma_engine_tasks". Beides hat ordentlich Bugs, das Gentoo-KDE-Team hat schon einiges gepatcht (böse Segfaults etc.), so richtig gut wird es aber erst wieder mit kde-4.8, denn dann wird dieses Addon standardmäßig mitgeliefert (ich bilde mir ein, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es das aktuelle Tasks-Gezeugsel sogar komplett ersetzen wird).

Bis dahin kannst du das ebuild aus dem Gentoo-Bug nehmen.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich habe das gleiche Problem hier mit 4.7.4. Bei der Vorversion wurden teilweise auch geschlossene Fenster nicht aus der Leiste entfernt, zudem hatte ich auch ein paar reproduzierbare Abstürze von Akregator. 4.7.4 fühlt sich insgesamt runder an als die derzeit als stable gekennzeichnete Version 4.7.3, allerdings löst auch die das Problem der untoten Fensterlisteneinträge nicht ganz. Aber gut, verglichen mit meinem Grafikproblem ist das noch vergleichsweise harmlos, deswegen habe ich mich darum noch nicht gekümmert.

Danke an franzf für den Link zu dem neueren Plasmoid dafür, ich werd's bei Gelegenheit mal testen.

PS: Frohe Feiertage übrigens noch!  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ich habe das gleiche Problem hier mit 4.7.4. Bei der Vorversion wurden teilweise auch geschlossene Fenster nicht aus der Leiste entfernt
> 
> ...

 

Gleiches hab ich hier in seltenen Fällen auch. Verschwinden tun diese toten Fenster aus der Leiste erst dann wenn ein anderes Fenster hinzugefügt oder entfernt wird.

Es scheint ein timing Problem zu sein - doch wo genau hab ich auch noch nicht herausfinden können..

Hier trat es in seltenen Fällen (nicht sicher reproduzierbar) in allen kde-4.7 Versionen (4.7.0 bis aktuell 4.7.4) auf mehreren Rechnern immer mal wieder auf.

----------

## sprittwicht

 *franzf wrote:*   

> so richtig gut wird es aber erst wieder mit kde-4.8, denn dann wird dieses Addon standardmäßig mitgeliefert (ich bilde mir ein, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es das aktuelle Tasks-Gezeugsel sogar komplett ersetzen wird).

 

*würg*

Ich hoffe das kann man relativ klassisch umkonfigurieren, sonst versetzt mir KDE echt den Gnadenstoß:

"Show only icons (no text) in taskbar."

Wieso soll das ein Feature sein? Das klingt furchtbar.

"When a launcher is activated, place the task\'s taskbar entry at the same location as the launcher."

Sponsored by Windows 7, und da geht mir das auch schon gehörig auf den Senkel. Es kann doch im Jahr 2011 nicht so schwer sein, einen Desktop mit einer stinknormalen Fensterleiste auszustatten, ohne dämliche Gruppierungen, unübersichtliche Umsortierungen und bittebittebitte MIT Fenstertiteln. :-/

Sorry, das war unkonstruktiv, musste aber gerade raus.  :Smile: 

Frohes Restfest euch allen...

PS: Während ich diese Zeilen schrieb, ist mir _natürlich_ auch einmal der Konqueror abgeschmiert, *seufz*...

----------

## Josef.95

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> PS: Während ich diese Zeilen schrieb, ist mir _natürlich_ auch einmal der Konqueror abgeschmiert, *seufz*...

 

Das ist eher sehr ungewöhnlich, der konqueror läuft idR eigentlich sehr stabil.

Aber nun gut, das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Das ist eher sehr ungewöhnlich, der konqueror läuft idR eigentlich sehr stabil.

 

Das kann ich irgendwie gar nicht bestätigen, auf keinem meiner Rechner. Eher scheint mir das Ding seit den letzten KDE3-Versionen eine schlecht gewartete Dauerbaustelle zu sein. Mir schmiert er ganz gerne bei Formulareingaben ab, z.B. auf der GMX-Seite. JavaScript ist im Konqueror sowieso furchtbar... :-/

Darstellungsfehler in KHTML scheinen auch nicht mehr gefixt zu werden, irgendwann wird dann einfach zu Webkit geswitcht und dann _war_ der Konqueror mal ein schöner Browser.

Aber gut, das ist wirklich ein anderes Thema.  :Smile: 

Die Fensterleiste macht mir mittlerweile richtig Spaß: Mal ist sie einfach leer, dann landet man durch Klick auf ein Programm bei einem völlig falschen auf einem anderen Desktop, per Mausrad ist's richtig lustig. Ich hoffe das wird noch gefixt, denn dieses textlose Icon-Tasks ist so gar nicht mein Ding.

----------

